# [SOLVED] Onboard NICs died

## cfgauss

Quite suddenly both of my onboard NICs died within a few minutes of each other. One was attached to my cable modem and the other to my router but the DHCP-configured NIC times out and the other can't ping the router.

There are two LEDs where the RJ-45 jack plugs in and I *believe* that both light up in normal operation. But both LEDs in both NICs are now dead. lspci shows the existence of these two NICs and dmesg shows that the r8169 driver binds to both NICs on boot.

Does the absence of LED activitiy indicate dead NICs? If so, I'll buy some PCI cards.

Thanks.

[SOLVED] See resolution (perhaps not solution) below. [/SOLVED]Last edited by cfgauss on Wed May 26, 2010 12:42 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mikegpitt

 *cfgauss wrote:*   

> Quite suddenly both of my onboard NICs died within a few minutes of each other. One was attached to my cable modem and the other to my router but the DHCP-configured NIC times out and the other can't ping the router.
> 
> There are two LEDs where the RJ-45 jack plugs in and I *believe* that both light up in normal operation. But both LEDs in both NICs are now dead. lspci shows the existence of these two NICs and dmesg shows that the r8169 driver binds to both NICs on boot.
> 
> Does the absence of LED activitiy indicate dead NICs? If so, I'll buy some PCI cards.
> ...

 It sounds to me like maybe part of the cards fried, so the machine still detects them, but they aren't functional... although who knows what really might be happening.   I would check your ethernet cables first just to make sure something didn't happen to them, since that would also cause the LEDs not lighting and the timeouts.

Do you have any idea what might have fried them?  That might be important before you purchase a new card...

----------

## cfgauss

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> Do you have any idea what might have fried them?  That might be important before you purchase a new card...

 

I don't. I checked temps with sensors and they were in the normal range. But I put in an old PCI NIC I had lying around and it works perfectly. So I'll cross my fingers and hope that the rest of my motherboard isn't going to die also.

----------

